# New Guy Here!



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello to everyone. Just found the site yesterday. We're in the market for the 25 RS-S. Live in Southern CA with wife and 3 little ones. We've typically either tent camped or used a tent trailer. I have some other questions that I'll post in the most appropriate forum.

This is a great site and I'm excited to see such a strong community of Outbackers!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the cult..........site!!!!

It is great to have you.

Someone pass him the kool aid!!!

Gary


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy the site.
Scott


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome to the cult..........site!!!!
> 
> It is great to have you.
> 
> ...


Wow! Kool Aid! Can I get a dark brown robe with a hood?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CA Camper said:


> Welcome to the cult..........site!!!!
> 
> It is great to have you.
> 
> ...


Wow! Kool Aid! Can I get a dark brown robe with a hood?
[/quote]
*Uh Oh!! Looks like we've got us a live one!!!*

Welcome to the Cult, CACamper....looks like you've already made yourself comfortable (that's GREAT!!!!). Pull up a lounge chair, pop open a cold <_fill in the blank_>, and tell us about yourselves.

btw, you'll have to earn that darkrobe....but you're well on your way with the choice of the 25RSS


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Sweet! So it's kind of like earning belts in Karate. The more you go to class, participate and learn, the better your color belt! I can't wait to get my camoflauge belt! I told my wife that if she wants to earn her hot pink belt, she'll need to get her own login ID.

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CA Camper,

Orange County welcomes you to Outbackers.com.

Fire away with the questions.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

CA Camper,

Welcome from the great State of Texas.









Glad you joined us.

Enjoy the forum and your new Outback when you get one.









Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers CA camper








Best of luck on your quest for a 25rss!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome CA Camper to the web forum on the web!

As you see, we are a friendly bunch how love to share our accumulated knowledge of Outbacks!

You've already made the biggest step...buying one!

Dan


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard.







I wish you all the best in your search and negotiations for the 25.
Scott


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

First off* WELCOME* to the Outbackers community, you're going to love coming here, it becomes and addiction. I see that you are looking at te 25RSS. Just to add my imput and advice, make sure it is the trailer you want. The DW and I bought a 19' trailer for our first one and a year later we were in the 26RLS after our son was born we definitely needed bigger. Take a look at the 26KBRS or the 26RS, they have more bunks. JMHO.

Good Luck


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers.com, Friendly Pete!*








I can tell already, you're going to fit in just fine around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Welcome to Outbackers.com, Friendly Pete!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto to that


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, what a friendly bunch around here. I haven't received this kind of welcome since I showed up to the Raider game in my company Budweiser Van.

I'll try and get some pics on here when I have a minute. It's really rather strange, since we saw our first Outback at the dealer, everything else falls short. I'm obsessed! We originally were going for the 27 because we like the forward queen room with closing door. However, we like to go to places where there aren't hook-ups and sometimes you need to navigate through stands of trees in the mountains. So I didn't want the length of the trailer to restrict us.

by the way...I don't work for Bud so do ask


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome aboard! I've got a herd of kids like that, too.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome







and good choice! Good luck with the search for the perfect Outback for your family!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CA Camper said:


> It's really rather strange, since we saw our first Outback at the dealer, everything else falls short. I'm obsessed!


Pete, you'll get used to it! Just relax now. No one's gonna hurt you. You're among friends.

btw, has anyone told you yet that the appropriate statement to make upon meeting a newbie really is "Hi, my name's Pete and I'm an Outback-aholic" ????

....and the only information to be disclosed if located by one from the DarkSide is <"Make / Model / and Outbackers.com">

This is really a support group disguised as an information base.....


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello CA Camper,

My name is Beerman. I like all beer. I also like cool aid, that is why I am still here.

This is a great place. I am also in California, central valley.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome!!!!









Brenda


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

WELCOME


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

CA Camper said:


> Wow, what a friendly bunch around here. I haven't received this kind of welcome since I showed up to the Raider game in my company Budweiser Van.
> 
> by the way...I don't work for Bud so do ask


Welcome to the site.

You don't have to work for BUD, but you DO have to fill that van and head to the Easter rally in VA Beach. If you leave now and stay out of the 'cargo' you may just make it in time.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome CA Camper to the site

Don


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome CA Camper! Good to see another CA. We are in the Sacramento area. You will love your outback and THIS SITE! 
It is AWESOME!!!!!
Don't be shy, ask away!
Chabbie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi CA Camper
















to Outbackers! 

You've got to hurry and find that Outback so you can join us for the 2007 Western Region Outbacks Rally  in Zion, Utah this summer









What part of So Cal are you in?

Glad to have you here!
Dawn


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

I like this guy already. You can tell he is intelligent. In his signature he refers to his wife as "1 pretty wife." Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Hopefully you find your Outback ASAP!!. You're going to LOVE it.
















If you really want to met a few of the clowns (yep...that includes me!) around here you might want to consider joining us for the 2007 Western Region Rally.

You can read more about this Rally by click the link below

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=8935&st=0


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I like this guy already. You can tell he is intelligent. In his signature he refers to his wife as "1 pretty wife." Welcome to Outbackers


The really great part is.....SHE IS PRETTY! I really married over my head.

I'll try and post a pic here on the site.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CA CAMPER,

I also live in Costa Mesa.

Near the fairgrounds and the SA Country Club on the East side.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi CA Camper,

We're in Costa Mesa (Mesa Verde) in the island streets


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

IT's great that I've already discovered 2 other members about 2 miles from my house. Skippershe lives in the same housing track for cryin' out loud!

We live in Mesa Verde. Cross Streets Harbor/Baker.

I posted some pics to my album today for anyone interested.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CA Camper said:


> IT's great that I've already discovered 2 other members about 2 miles from my house. Skippershe lives in the same housing track for cryin' out loud!
> 
> We live in Mesa Verde. Cross Streets Harbor/Baker.
> 
> I posted some pics to my album today for anyone interested.


Hmmm, our cross streets are Harbor/Baker too 
You're .57 miles from our house!









Great photos of your family


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, from another 25RSS owner. We have found it to be wonderful.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Pete!
We are in Carlsbad! We purchased a new 25RS-S about a month ago, and took our first trip over the holidays. You will love it! This site is full of information, and great people! 
Laurie


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CA Camper said:


> The really great part is.....SHE IS PRETTY! I really married over my head.
> 
> I'll try and post a pic here on the site.


Its okay if you are height challenged no one here will hold it against you.

You wouldn't be planning to tow that 25 rss with that Bud truck would you?? That would be one nice TV!!


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

WELCOME ABOARD!!!


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Morgueman said:


> Hi Pete!
> We are in Carlsbad! We purchased a new 25RS-S about a month ago, and took our first trip over the holidays. You will love it! This site is full of information, and great people!
> Laurie


That's great! Have you had a chance to use your 25RSS yet? Also, would you mind telling me what dealer you went through?

Its okay if you are height challenged no one here will hold it against you

You wouldn't be planning to tow that 25 rss with that Bud truck would you?? That would be one nice TV!![/quote]

A ha! A funny guy. I like that.


----------

